# qpopper Fehler: "PAM adding faulty module"

## Poppenpopper

Hallo,

ich habe, nachdem ich qpopper zum Abrufen der Emails per POP3 installiert habe folgendes Problem:

Ich kann mich nicht anmelden, nach einer ziemlich langen Zeit (30 Sekunden) kommen folgende Fehlermeldungen in der /var/log/messages:

```
Feb 16 13:57:31 p15142026 xinetd[10008]: START: pop-3 pid=10195 from=80.138.179.254

Feb 16 13:58:02 p15142026 popper[10195]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_pwdb.so)

Feb 16 13:58:02 p15142026 popper[10195]: PAM [dlerror: /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]

Feb 16 13:58:02 p15142026 popper[10195]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so

Feb 16 13:58:12 p15142026 popper[10195]: pwweb1p1 at p508AB3FE.dip.t-dialin.net (80.138.179.254): -ERR [AUTH] PAM authentication failed for user "pwweb1p1": Module is unknown (28)

Feb 16 13:58:12 p15142026 popper[10195]: [AUTH] Failed attempted login to pwweb1p1 from host (p508AB3FE.dip.t-dialin.net) 80.138.179.254
```

Er baut also eine Verbindung auf und danach kann er nicht das richtige Modul laden bzw. finden. Ich habe PAM mal neu emerged, auch PAM zu meinen Flags hinzugenommen und qpopper neu emerged, es auch mal mit "-sasl" probiert. Alles hat nichts geholfen.  Leider bin ich bei der Suche im Forum auch nicht weitergekommen. Daher wollte ich fragen, ob jemand schon einmal ein ähnliches Problem hatte. 

Grüße

Lars

----------

## Poppenpopper

Fehler gefunden: 

PAM ist ab Version 0.77 mit USE="pwdb" zu compilieren.

Grüße

Lars

----------

## pRiV

Vielen Dank! Das PRoblem hatte ich auch grad. =)

----------

## MyZelF

I'm sorry I don't speak German but thanks, it worked also for me.

----------

## Poppenpopper

Cool  :Smile: 

Greetings from Böblingen, Germany 

Lars

----------

## ElCondor

 *Poppenpopper wrote:*   

> Fehler gefunden: 
> 
> PAM ist ab Version 0.77 mit USE="pwdb" zu compilieren.

 

Das ist aber nirgendwo dokumentiert, oder? einfach neue USE-Flags einführen und nicht dokumentieren ist alles andere als angebracht. abgesehen davon kompilierts bei mir nicht durch  :Sad: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

